# Green Vertical lines when booting



## mcadena86 (Nov 18, 2011)

I get a screen full of green vertical lines when I try to boot up my computer. Ive switched out the Video Card, and the I can see the video card model/firmware flash quickly but then it goes back to the green vertical lines. Ive switched out ram, hard drive, and power supply and it keeps going to the green lines screen. Any ideas? CMOS? CPU?

Its a HP m9517c


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you get the green lines if you boot to the Bios?

Brand & Model of the PSU and GPU?


----------



## mcadena86 (Nov 18, 2011)

I cannot even get to the BIOS, screen goes to green stripes right away. The video card model flashes for maybe a second. Its doing the same thing even though Ive tried different cards. Im feeling pretty confident that its not the video cards.

The video card is a PNY 9600 GT. The power supply I switched back to a the generic one that comes with the desktop from the factory.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you tested the monitor with another PC?

Remove the graphics card and test with the integrated graphics.


----------



## mcadena86 (Nov 18, 2011)

Will do


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If another monitor produces the same results the OEM PSU would be a prime suspect and may have damaged the GPU.


----------

